# Omer...suckers



## jstephen (Sep 5, 2013)

love fishing the rifle once or twice a year  great way to get into the open water season after ice fishing and waiting for the ‘grey zone’ to clear (aka not enough ice to punch a hole, but too much to launch my tin. getting new people up to experience quality fishing in current (and improve my own river abilities) for suckers has provided some of the most rewarding outings I can remember. 
Last couple years have been tough with low/clear water... I can find fish w my casts even when there’s not a big run going; but the kids/less experienced can have trouble hookin up. We take plastic bags and fill them quickly w recyclables/returnables/trash, hardly makes a dent. Gonna try and fill a contractor bag(s) this year.... if can ever make it up. 
Any fish in the rifle? Pms most welcome. Sorry had to read so much; long drive w kids up there wanted to double check  weathers looking sketchy at best for weekend... gonna try n get up weds w my dad see if gonna be worth it, maybe beat the weather? Haha. 
Tight Line/Be Safe
~JS
ps: hopefully pics to come  cheers


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sounded like last weekend was a struggle but they did well the weekend before. I’m thinking the main push already came through but should still be some around.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Lots of suckers in most of river now. Skinny clear water, stacking up thick in darker deeper holes. I would post more, about Whistle trout, but would not want to give up some ones hot Sucker spot. Sterling sportsman club doing a kids sucker contest this weekend, I think.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Suckers are quite light for this time of year. In my opinion, the mother run has not hit. If it has, it's the worst # of suckers and walleyes I've ever seen. If we get the rain they are forecasting, it will happen...


----------



## jstephen (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies guys  got a couple holes/runs usually can find a couple in when waters so low n clear. Cabin fevers reached its peak lol. I just gotta wet some lines one way or another  pumped to get after some whistlers, hopefully talk the pops into heading up in the mornin.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Late week and the weekend looks good. Supposed to 50-60 degrees next 3-4 days and forecasting 1.5 inches of rain Saturday night into Sunday with 40 degree weather sat-Sunday


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

jstephen said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys  got a couple holes/runs usually can find a couple in when waters so low n clear. Cabin fevers reached its peak lol. I just gotta wet some lines one way or another  pumped to get after some whistlers, hopefully talk the pops into heading up in the mornin.


Ii have had no trouble packing away many lbs. of fillets for the smoker, to be smokin on a warmer day. I and others have noticed some very big whistle trout this year. About 10 big females to 1 male, if that means anything to any sucker experts.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

You guys still getting them pretty good up there?


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

Warm thru the rest if the week should be good but Saturday weather shows rain abs even possibly snow? 
Trying to bring up some kids to watch the big grins when the pole bends hard. 
Only place I know is right at the bridge I town. They still charging to park in the lot next to the road? Any pm's welcome. 
Think their will be decent numbers of fish this weekend?


----------



## jstephen (Sep 5, 2013)

Went up yesterday w pops n gave it a go. Fished about 4 hours; Snagged one small one on 5th cast and that was it. Hooked and lost a couple others. Very few other people fishing, saw em catch a couple. Hope rain/precip gets a few more moving, maybe try n get back up. Was sure nice to get some fresh air n wet a line anyhow


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Think the bad weather this weekend will further delay any major movements.


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

Yea, lookin' crappy. Next week? Rain coming.


----------



## Firdog (Dec 15, 2015)

Went last night after am showers and caught 10 fish in about 20 minutes


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks firdog. You give me hope. Maybe I'll run up with the boys. How bad is the snags (old line, etc) on the hole just below the bridge in town?


----------



## Firdog (Dec 15, 2015)

Not sure. This was my first trip out and I went south of town a few miles. Pretty snaggy where I was at. Lost about 6 hooks and sinkers before I figured out where everything was at


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

Well Monday morning, did anyone happen to fish or drive by yesterday or today? Is the river blown out? Did the rains bring in some fish? I'm thinking about heading up midweek.


----------



## jstephen (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

Hmm, maybe better wait till the weekend


----------



## jstephen (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks like gonna take a few days for the water to make it into the river.... that’s the view from down here in genesee co anyhow  would def like to get back up if gonna get another push of fish. Looks like weathers gonna try and warm up too. Be awesome if could hit a secondary run w some family )


----------



## Firdog (Dec 15, 2015)

Went and checked upper river today and was flowing pretty good and dirty. As long as we don’t get any more weather it should be good by weekend hopefully


----------

